# Where can I find Sweepster c-36 parts?



## dieselboy01

I picked up this older walk behind sweeper and I'm having a hard time finding any parts for it. I got a new engine for it with the gear reduction pto and I still need a few bearings and one of the double pullys. Any help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dieselboy01

Anyone know where I can rent one from?


----------



## LON

Get me the serial number and I can see what I can get for you.


----------



## dieselboy01

Thank you! The model # is C36

Serial # is 98014


----------



## LON

sent you a PM


----------



## dieselboy01

Got it, email sent, thank you!


----------



## bmarquis0504

I also have a Sweepster c36, serial number 47083. Looking for either a parts manual or a part number for the pulley assembly that mounts to the cranshaft of the motor. Thanks!


----------



## dieselboy01

I called around and found a company that sells parts for them, the number is 1-800-728-4734. I called and ordered parts today, there is a 3 week lead time.


----------



## dieselboy01

The company's name is German-Bliss Equipment, they are out of East Peoria, IL


----------



## bmarquis0504

Thanks. Will give them a try.


----------

